# Dust



## Alex W (Mar 12, 2005)

Is bad. And noisy. Remember to spring clean ^_^


----------



## Deodar (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Alex,you're right.Changed a modem in a box yesterday & the dust on the fan 
intake was amazing,brushed eveything with a soft paintbrush and the vacuum-c on
blow did the rest.Should run cooler & heat is the culprit of many malfunctions.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

i use a can of air on my pc to keep it clean............about every 2 months.........


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

Dust is bad for you mmm-kay ....


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

I take um to the garage and blow then out with an air hose. Of course I live in the desert where there is nothing but dust...


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

By air hose do you mean the supply comes from an air compressor? If so be careful ... I destroyed a motherboard once because of water in the line. There is also the chance you can break some of the solder joints with the pressure. I just stick to the little cans of air now.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

GOOD-GRIEF  ................sounds like you were going CRAZY.......


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

tdi_veedub said:


> By air hose do you mean the supply comes from an air compressor? If so be careful ... I destroyed a motherboard once because of water in the line. There is also the chance you can break some of the solder joints with the pressure. I just stick to the little cans of air now.


lol...what amazes me is the years I spent in an ESD controlled environment as a Production Manager and in the manufacturing area "everything" was grounded to prevent discharge from static electricity. Employees wore tested footstraps and wriststraps, work stations were grounded, even the floor wax had special ESD additives so the floor, when measured with a meter, fell within non-ESD emitting range.

But, I'm well aware that these ESD practices are required within the industry to prevent in-plant damage as well as field failures. But, once these boards get into the field (that's you) there is very little user cognizance regarding electrostatic discharge and how ESD, if not cotrolled, can be a major factor in determining the life of a system (you know, like wearing a ground-strap when handling any of the boards, installing memory, drives, etc. inside the CPU).

Now, here we have a guy who takes the (he wasn't specific...was it the MB? or the entire CPU?) out to the garage, in the desert, where the humidity is for sure extremely dry, blows it out with non-ionized air and everything functions ok?

go figger....


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

Telstar said:


> lol...what amazes me is the years I spent in an ESD controlled environment as a Production Manager and in the manufacturing area "everything" was grounded to prevent discharge from static electricity. Employees wore tested footstraps and wriststraps, work stations were grounded, even the floor wax had special ESD additives so the floor, when measured with a meter, fell within non-ESD emitting range.
> 
> But, I'm well aware that these ESD practices are required within the industry to prevent in-plant damage as well as field failures. But, once these boards get into the field (that's you) there is very little user cognizance regarding electrostatic discharge and how ESD, if not cotrolled, can be a major factor in determining the life of a system (you know, like wearing a ground-strap when handling any of the boards, installing memory, drives, etc. inside the CPU).
> 
> ...


Been doin it for years too - no problamo!


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

I find that the things i never thought of using or never even thought about peroid....people are using with no problems...........


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

I used to blow my machine out with dry nitrogen. 1200 PSI. I dropped it down with the regulator and stood back.

I posted that here and somebody accused me of fibbing. I had to post pics for proof. If I hadn't dropped the pressure I am sure I could have blown the board out of the machine in pieces. I don't work HVAC anymore so I don't have a tank around. Talk about a "CLEAN" machine.


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

Skivvywaver said:


> I used to blow my machine out with dry nitrogen. 1200 PSI. I dropped it down with the regulator and stood back.
> 
> I posted that here and somebody accused me of fibbing. I had to post pics for proof. If I hadn't dropped the pressure I am sure I could have blown the board out of the machine in pieces. I don't work HVAC anymore so I don't have a tank around. Talk about a "CLEAN" machine.


I also do not blast my computer with 120psi compressed air - but turning the compressor down to 15/20psi (air brush pressure) works great for me...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm not sure I'd recommend blasting your system with 1200 PSI nitrogen even it it were available.


----------



## bizziebill (Apr 5, 2005)

:up: A can of Fellows Air Duster works just great, short little blast, the can last a long time. Have a friend that used his compressure, thought he was going to blow the fan off the CPU.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

I just did mine today with a can of air


----------



## Colossus610 (Jun 15, 2005)

All this talk of little cans of air................how do you actually keep it long enough to use it for it's intended use?!?!?!?!!?1!
I usually end having to go back and buy a few more cans(which we sell at my job), the stuff is just so awesome, turn it upside down and warm can of Mountain Dew goes from lukewarm to oh-so-cold in seconds.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

Good Grief cold pop...............


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

I don't even trust those cans of air. I think the temp of the air coming out is so cold you get condensation. Looks like water to me?

I use a vacume with a small plastic adapter on the end and a small soft paint brush.

This Antec case has a nice removable filter over the intake fans.

Kinda like a furnace filter. Easy to get in and out and keep clean.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

SC, you need to keep those cans of air up right or that will happen.
I got me a very small set of air vacuum tools with hose etc that has a adapter to hook up to your vacuum.
Something like the small tools you see here in this picture.









You can also buy that I got years ago a spray can that you can fill up with compress air, paint etc. But I only use it for air.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

hewee said:


> SC, you need to keep those cans of air up right or that will happen.
> I got me a very small set of air vacuum tools with hose etc that has a adapter to hook up to your vacuum.
> Something like the small tools you see here in this picture.
> 
> ...


Where would I get that refillable can of air thingy. Sounds great. Also can I buy those tiny vacume adaters sepreate. I have a great small vacume all ready.

Thanks Hewee..


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I got both years ago at Harbor fright.
http://www.harborfreight.com/

Got the air can back in the early 80's by mail tru them and the vacume adaters I got from the store in town 5 or 6 years ago.

Only thing with the air can is you have to have a way to get it filled. So if you have a compresser your ok, but if not then you have to go someplace to fill the can up. Has adater on it just like on your tire to add the air.

Hey here it is SC. 
REUSABLE/REFILLABLE AEROSOL SPRAY CAN
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=1102


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks Harry.. With shipping it's alittle more than I'd like to spend but will keep an eye out.

I don't see the attachments for the vacume. .. I'll check the local China store (walmart) :down:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I think I paid the same price for the can 20 years ago.  Got tools too but they were junk. Got to watch what you get tru then but you can get good things. Plus look to see if you have a store around because they have them all over the place now. 
If I can find the package on the attachments for the vacume them maybe there will be info on who made it so you can look it up.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

JohnWill said:


> I'm not sure I'd recommend blasting your system with 1200 PSI nitrogen even it it were available.


 JohnWill, It is available. I did use it. I also dropped the pressure down to reasonable levels via the regulator. I'll find the post and be back. It is a year old or more but I'll find it.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

http://forums.techguy.org/t246272&highlight=nitrogen.html


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Now I'll never mention that again. I have had to prove I did it twice. ROTF.


----------



## Gabriel (May 2, 2003)

...


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Skivvywaver said:


> Now I'll never mention that again. I have had to prove I did it twice. ROTF.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

Good Grief thats some bottle there...............


----------



## wrxboy04 (Aug 1, 2005)

if you want to use a air compressor the best way i do it is the stick like a thin cloth on the air hose nozzle so if any water comes out the cloth will catch it and hopefully save your computer...i also keep it far back because i dont want to blow off something like a capacitator


----------



## wrxboy04 (Aug 1, 2005)

hewee said:


> SC, you need to keep those cans of air up right or that will happen.
> I got me a very small set of air vacuum tools with hose etc that has a adapter to hook up to your vacuum.
> Something like the small tools you see here in this picture.
> 
> ...


are you talking about something like this?aerosol


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

I need to buy some myself...............


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

I found this at Target for the same price ($17.69) which I think is crazy. But I thought I'd find it online cheaper and so far no luck. Amazon is sold out and they wanted $21.95.

Still haven't opened the package yet just in case I get lucky and can save a few bucks.

Looks like it will work great.

http://www.shopvac.com/dev/catalog/detail.asp?id=221


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks for the link.............


----------

